# Downloading Text Messages



## Kimo91 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone know of any app or program to download and or print out text messages? Only reason I ask is cause of my ex wife sent me threatening messages today and also threatened to take me to court to take my kids away from me and trumping up charges against me to use as a way to get the judge to listen to her. Thanks in advance

Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

Sms backup+ in the market can backup texts to gmail, where you can print from computer.


----------



## Kimo91 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll try that app. Thanks

Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


----------

